# Extreme Short Pecs



## Ahsan (Oct 14, 2004)

The problem is that my chest measurement is 43". Its pretty good but they still look small, beacuse I have short pecs. What should I do to give them that long and big shape?


----------



## LAM (Oct 14, 2004)

I've never heard of a short pec...


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 14, 2004)

Maybe short clavicles or narrow shouders..?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 14, 2004)

43 inches isn't small


----------



## pmech (Oct 14, 2004)

Mayhap he is refering to the length from the top (by the clavicle) to the bottom (by the nips)?? If so I believe that is going to be purely genetic.


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 15, 2004)

pmech said:
			
		

> Mayhap he is refering to the length from the top (by the clavicle) to the bottom (by the nips)?? If so I believe that is going to be purely genetic.


exactly but i have heard concentrating more on decline work can improve ur pecs.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 15, 2004)

Of course it would improve your pecs...any chest exercise probably will to some degree


----------



## pop (Oct 15, 2004)

try  a  padded  bra  under  your  top  that will  inprove  it.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 15, 2004)

Ahsan said:
			
		

> exactly but i have heard concentrating more on decline work can improve ur pecs.



Its not going to move the attachment point of the muscle anywhere, your situation is genetic.


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 15, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Its not going to move the attachment point of the muscle anywhere, your situation is genetic.


Really! but there must be some way. I hope you understand what do i mean by short pecs.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 15, 2004)

No, there is no way.


----------



## berealjohn (Oct 15, 2004)

ahsun...do rib expanding movements. Deep squats, pull-overs,heavy back work, etc. Big ribs ='s big chest. A structure's size can never exceed it's foundation's size.pump it up. BR


----------



## LAM (Oct 15, 2004)

berealjohn said:
			
		

> ahsun...do rib expanding movements.



lol...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 15, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> lol...



ditto


----------



## Mudge (Oct 15, 2004)

Ahsan said:
			
		

> Really! but there must be some way. I hope you understand what do i mean by short pecs.



Yes I understand. Arnold claimed in his book that dips would make them drop down further on his rib cage, obviously this is not true.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 15, 2004)

Ahsan said:
			
		

> The problem is that my chest measurement is 43". Its pretty good but they still look small, beacuse I have short pecs. What should I do to give them that long and big shape?



You should get different genetics.  That's the only way it's going to happen, I'm sorry to say.


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 17, 2004)

My pecs look a bit like this (thats not my pic)    


SHORT PECS


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 17, 2004)

Long Pecs


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 17, 2004)

You can not make your pecs longer.  It's impossible.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 17, 2004)

With all respect, what the fuck are you babbling on about, Ahsan?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 17, 2004)

Ahsan said:
			
		

> My pecs look a bit like this (thats not my pic)
> 
> 
> SHORT PECS



Are you talking about where his nipples are? That isn't going to change unless you have it surgically done. Plus if this person was raising his arm in the shot, it will raise the nipple as the skin moves.

You cannot change the shape or length of your pectoral muscle.


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 17, 2004)

keep working your chest. it will get bigger, thus giving the appearance of a longer pec.


----------



## LAM (Oct 17, 2004)

Ahsan said:
			
		

> My pecs look a bit like this (thats not my pic)
> 
> 
> SHORT PECS



your definition of a "short pec" is mearely that of pectorals that lack muscular development...


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 17, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Are you talking about where his nipples are? That isn't going to change unless you have it surgically done. Plus if this person was raising his arm in the shot, it will raise the nipple as the skin moves.
> 
> You cannot change the shape or length of your pectoral muscle.


Exactly mudge I am talking about his nipples. He is not raising his arms in the shot


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 17, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> keep working your chest. it will get bigger, thus giving the appearance of a longer pec.


Thx for the advice anyway.


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 24, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> You can not make your pecs longer.  It's impossible.


Oh really! then how come Brad Pitt has been able to make his pecs long.
These are two pic given below.Hope u can see them.


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Oct 24, 2004)

nope cant see them


----------



## wtfzor (Oct 24, 2004)

pec shapes = genetics. muscle insertion points cannot be changed.
 however in your case I would suggest the following exercises:
 DB fly
 wide grip(not too wide) flat/decline bench
 dips
 straight arm pullover

 exercises not recommanded:
 machine pec deck
 decline DB press
 standing high pulley cable crossover

 peace out


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 24, 2004)

Why don't you show us a picture?  Perhaps you're being too hard on your physique, as many often are.  Also, we can help identify if it's genetics or lack of development keeping you from getting the chest you want.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 24, 2004)

Ahsan said:
			
		

>



You are using HTML inside of UBB code, and you are pointing to your hard drive which wont work. You must upload them to a webserver that allows remote linking, like www.photobucket.com


----------



## Mudge (Oct 24, 2004)

Ahsan said:
			
		

> Exactly mudge I am talking about his nipples. He is not raising his arms in the shot



So you are saying one nipple moved and the other didn't? Show us the picture with his arms, because one nipple doesn't just migrate across the chest.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 24, 2004)

omg this is some funny shit, ahsan you crack me up!

6 months ago he was obsessed with mesomorphs, now he is obsessed with the placement of his nipples!! WTF!

who gives a fuck if your nipples are on the front of your pec or slightly under the pec?? no one! for fucks sake man get a LIFE instead of looking at pics of guys all day!


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 25, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> So you are saying one nipple moved and the other didn't? Show us the picture with his arms, because one nipple doesn't just migrate across the chest.


lol! are you mad. You are misunderstanding me. Just take a look at these pix.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 25, 2004)

> Oh really! then how come Brad Pitt has been able to make his pecs long.
> These are two pic given below.Hope u can see them.



Listen, dude, you can not lengthen your friggin pectoralis, or any other muscle.  To lengthen a muscle you would have to shorten a tendon - this is completely impossible.  The length of your muscle belly does not grow, the width of it grows.  Those pictures demonstrate a whole lot of nothing to me.  If you want to look like Brad Pitt, however, I would suggest you get out of the training section and go to the diet section.  Brad Pitt is not a shining example of good muscular development.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 25, 2004)

Ahsan said:
			
		

> lol! are you mad. You are misunderstanding me. Just take a look at these pix.



Geez dude HIS ARMS ARE DOWN. The same thing is critiqued in women who take nudie shots, arms down versus arms up. Skin gets pulled dude.

For muscle to work during contraction, it has to be attached to at least two points. You are saying that you personally believe new muscle will be created and migrate to some other further point of the body and attach itself there?

You are mad, like a fox.


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 25, 2004)

lol! I didnt mean that.Hmmm may be u r right.Thx mudge.


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 25, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Listen, dude, you can not lengthen your friggin pectoralis, or any other muscle.  To lengthen a muscle you would have to shorten a tendon - this is completely impossible.  The length of your muscle belly does not grow, the width of it grows.  Those pictures demonstrate a whole lot of nothing to me.  If you want to look like Brad Pitt, however, I would suggest you get out of the training section and go to the diet section.  Brad Pitt is not a shining example of good muscular development.


Thx Duncan Donuts.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 26, 2004)

Anyone else think Ahsan and Johnnny are related?


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 28, 2004)

SHUT UP!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 28, 2004)




----------



## Tha Don (Oct 28, 2004)

Ahsan said:
			
		

> SHUT UP!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 28, 2004)

I say you refer to the "bench pressing" thread so he can work on his upper pecs


----------



## clemson357 (Oct 29, 2004)

Ahsan said:
			
		

> My pecs look a bit like this (thats not my pic)
> 
> 
> SHORT PECS




that guy doesn't have short pecs, he has got uneven nipples


----------



## clemson357 (Oct 29, 2004)

Ok, ahsan, you are getting much help from these people, so I will give you my opinion

what you need to do is just keep working out, maybe start stressing decline more.  When I started lifting, my biceps looked funny as they began to develop.  there was a big gap in between my elbow and where my bicep started, then a big tennis ball looking bulge of a bicep.  Many people will tell you this happens when you don't do the full movement of the curl, when you don't completely straighten your arm.  In my case it was just genetics, I hadn't been doing the exercise wrong.  but, the more you work out the more you grow.  I started really stressing the first part of the curl motion, and overall just worked my biceps more.  And for the most part that worked, the gap is much less noticable now. 

so basically I think if you just keep working out, the bigger your pecs get the less they will look "short"


----------



## pmech (Oct 29, 2004)

uh oh.......


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 30, 2004)

The blind leading the blind....


----------

